# Ask Me Questions



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I'd like to do a write up on Bettas however I think it is more interactive to have people (you) ask the questions. I'll post the answers in the order their questions have been posted, and will also be writing it down (or typing). I'd prefer the questions to be more personal.

Examples:

Do you own crowntails?
What size of tanks do you use?
How long have you owned Bettas? 

Etc 

Up to 5 questions per post (don't double post lol) so I can keep up.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

What do you think about IAL?
Do you prefer the leaves whole, crushed, bagged, or the seeds?
What is your favorite "breed"?
Why?

^_^
I got some Indian Almond -seeds- with my leaves, and it's suggested that they can be used also... didn't know if anyone else heard about that or not.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Do you have any wilds?
How many do you personally own?
How many spawns are you able to do at one time?
What is your favorite live plant?
Do you do any DIY projects with your aquariums? i.e. lighting, co2, or filtration


I hope you werent referring to Only bettas and that other fish keeping questions are appropriate


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Any aquarium question works for me 

1. I feel IAL is beneficial to lower the Betta's stress and encourage scale and fin regrowth. It also fights off bacteria. It is also beneficial for spawning and to Betta fry, encouraging microorganisms to cultivate for the fry to feed on.

2. I prefer my leaves whole or halved. I have not tried crushed bt probably because I feel it may be a heck of a lot messier. I have seen the bagged versions and may try it sometimes. But I like the whole because as it breaks down it introduces a lot of beneficial critter (such as infusoria). I have never heard of the seeds!

3. My favourite breed... Halfmoon plakat. No wait! Doubletail. :lol:
4. Because of the unique look they have. As long as the fella can swim, we are good to go. (Hence why I didn't choose HM)

5 I do not have any wilds though they do sound interesting. Perhaps one day I'll look into getting some.

6 I own: 1 EE, 1 DTgeno, 4 CT, 3 PK, 3 giants (or half?), 2 HM, 2 DeT, and no wilds. Not including the two Cambodians from one spawn I'll keep to continue to breed. And two DT from the other spawn. If you mean how many are mine personally and that I'll keep after they retire, I won't be keeping them all :lol: i probably keep about 3-5 and a sorority.

7 I'd say... A tie between Anubias and Java Fern. Those suckers are hardy! They don't need a ton of light (great for spawn tanks that do not have heavy lighting), and repopulate themselves. 

8 I have done DIY sponge filters before. If I had the space to work with I'd do some strip lighting over a series of tanks, reducing the amount of words that flow around here lol. Currently just use the lovely light that comes in to reduce expenses.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Where do you get ial? 
How long have you owned bettas? 
What is your favorite color? 
What is your favorite pattern? 
How do you heat your fish room? 


And skyewillow, I would probably try to grow the seeds as a house plant lol. Endless ial!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

- I get mine from Ebay. There are a few recommended people on there (Amy). I usually get grades c to a.

- I was 13 when I got my first betta. First summer living in Camrose. He was already two and some years old, in the store community tank. He was Mister. So... Almost 7 years ago.

- the lovely and elusive green.

- butterfly all the way 

- I use an adjustable room heater with a digital thermometer built in. It is one that won't go higher than 32 Celsius for obvious safety reasons. Fry tanks still have heaters to keep their temperature at 80. Everyone else has 78-80 degrees depending on the tank size.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> And skyewillow, I would probably try to grow the seeds as a house plant lol. Endless ial!


planning on it! but I don't know if I'd feel like drying them to use them...

and....

I have a notorious brown thumb....
I'm a plant killer :-( lol

Sena:
I heard that DT's had to be outcrossed to prevent bad backs, is this true?
if you don't want to post it here, could you PM me an explaination about them? I'd like to understand them a bit better. Thank you


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is true. There are many things about the DT that calls for particular breeding methods. Since it is a deformity rather than a real tail type there are many things that will show in spawns: malfunctioning organs, bad spines, deformities... It's a high death rate compared to other tail types. Literally, ONLY the strongest survive. Out of my spawn of an estimated 250, there's only 100 left. Some have been showing nuerological problems (swimming properly but in circles, similar to a dog with a tumor or brain damage), dying without a cause, and a few bent spines. You can only breed DT to DT ONCE. Then need to breed back to a single tail, or, a DT geno like I did.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I appreciate you taking the time to explain that to me. They're not my favorite, but I find Mickey to be quite handsome regardless


----------

